# paralelo y serie



## juanjaem (May 16, 2006)

¿Que diferencia si conecto unos altavoces en serie o en paralelo?
en serie se sumarian los omnios?suena menos?


----------



## Roque Ortiz (May 21, 2006)

es corecto lo que ud piensa, en serie se suman y suenan menos


----------



## Gizmo77 (May 22, 2006)

Al menos en el mundo de la sonorización de conciertos (de HI-Fi ni idea) la conexión de cajas visualmente "en serie", enlazando una con otra, es en realidad en paralelo por lo que irías reduciendo la impedancia de manera progresiva. Estos equipos suelen trabajar entre 8 y 4 Ohms, obviamente se puede disminuir mucho más, pero teniendo en cuenta los riesgos que conlleva se evita a toda costa bajar de los 4.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2006)

Si tu amplificador esta calculado para 8 ohmios, si quieres meter mas altavoces debes hacer series y paralelos hasta tener otra vez esos 8 ohms. De esta forma el amplificador trabaja en el regimen calculado


----------



## Gizmo77 (May 23, 2006)

El ejemplo típico es un cajón de 4 altavoces de 12" (que veréis en miles de conciertos con la marquina de "Marcial", "Peta Bugui" o similares). En ella se harían dos ramas de dos altavoces en cada una. Al hacer dos ramas dividimos entre dos la impedancia, al añadir a cada una de ellas otro en serie para volver a la impedancia original.


----------

